#  Schulmedizin >   Trigeminusneuralgie was tun -was hilft noch? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
was kann man bei einer Trigeminusneuralgie tun, ich war bei einem Kieferchirurgen und habe seitdem diesen höllischen Schmerz! 
Nun Schmerzmittel allein helfen auch nicht mehr und verursachen dazu noch Halluzinationen.
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht gibt es nur noch die OP als Ausweg?  
Danke MfG

----------


## Gärtnerin

Hallo, 
was sagt denn der Kieferchirurg dazu? Wenn vorher keine Beschwerden da waren, sondern erst plötzlich nach einem Eingriff, ist das schon seltsam. Eventuell kann ja die *Ursache* wieder beseitigt werden.  
Es sollte dann auch abgeklärt werden (Neurologe), ob es sich wirklich um eine "klassische" Trigeminusneuralgie handelt oder ob andere Ursachen erkennbar sind. Dazu sind u.U. weitere Untersuchungen erforderlich. 
Ansonsten helfen "normale" Schmerzmittel bei Nervenschmerzen nur bedingt. Sinnvoll wäre die Einstellung mit einem Antiepileptikum und ggfs. auch mit einem Antidepressivum (Amitriptylin). Das hilft in der Kombi meistens sehr gut. Die Einstellung können Neurologen oder Schmerztherapeuten vornehmen. 
LG, Gärtnerin

----------

